# Dips



## coquille (Feb 23, 2004)

Does anyone have good suggestions for dips as an appetizer : for example:you're sitting at a restaurant table and the witer brings you sherry...(yummi ) home made very thin toasts ( delicious!)with olive oil and sea salt and then... good dips!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2004)

Right off the top of my head I think of Hummus - 

2 15 oz. cans chickpeas (garbanzo beans)
1/2 c. tahini (sesame-seed paste)
6 T. lemon juice
3 lg cloves garlic, pressed
1 t. ground cumin
salt and pepper
Sesame oil

Drain beans, reserving liquid.  Place in food processor or
blender with other ingredients and 1/4 c. of liquid.
Process until the mixture is smooth, adding liquid until
desired consistency is reached.  Adjust seasonings with
more cumin, lemon, or salt & pepper.  Spoon into bowl making a well in the center and fill with sesame oil.  (a couple tablespoons should do it.)


Or a Tzatziki

1 	pint of plain yogurt 
1/2	med. sized cucumber finely shredded
3	cloves of garlic (more or less by taste)
2 TBS fresh dill, chopped

The yogurt is dumped into a strainer lined with a coffee filter, cheese cloth, or paper towel and allowed to drain at least 2 hours (you can adjust the consistancy of the sauce by increasing this time up to 24 hours).  The shredded cucumber is drained the same way. 

Mix it all together and let it steep for at least 2 hours (it's better
the next day).

Those are the two I think of right away.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 23, 2004)

just posted a crab and artichoke dip recipe on the main appetizer list

_*LOL iron chef - this is Kitchenelf sneaking into your post - I hope you don't mind but I changed the "p" to a "b" in the word crab    - that was OK wasn't it?  But I checked the actual recipe just to make sure "crab" WAS correct!   *_


----------



## coquille (Feb 24, 2004)

*dippies*

thanks for the suggestions but I'm looking for something like rillette or dips that can be made with the foods available in mid winter....
By the way have you ever tried making pesto with Lavas ? It's the green herb, looks a bit like flatparsley you usually use it in soups...


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2004)

I can direct you to a page with many options but I, personally, don't have a recipe.

Rillette Recipes


----------



## coquille (Feb 25, 2004)

Once again kitchenelf , thank you !!!


----------



## French fried (Apr 13, 2004)

sundried tomato dip

sundried tomato
garlic
cream cheese
little sour cream
s&p

put it all into the processor, and budda bing a fabulous dip


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 28, 2004)

I am a Blue Cheese Addict.....great with a bottle of Porto :!: 

Blue Cheese Dip

1 cup blue cheese, crumbled, plus a little for garnish
4 ounces cream cheese, softened
1¼ cups sour cream
1 tablespoon lemon juice
Zest of 1 lemon
2 cloves garlic, minced
Salt and pepper to taste

In a medium bowl, cream together the blue and cream cheeses. Add the sour cream and mix until well-incorporated. Stir in the remaining ingredients. (This recipe can also be prepared in a food processor .) Transfer to a serving dish. Sprinkle a little crumbled blue cheese on top. Refrigerate for several hours to let the flavors meld, then set it out about 30 minutes before serving. Serve slightly chilled. Makes 3 cups.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2004)

Bangbang, 

Your bleu cheese dip sounds great!

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 29, 2004)

Yep :!: It is. Ya got to try it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2004)

Blue cheese and Port - YYYUUUUUUMMMMMMYYYYY.

I have a recipe for a blue cheese cheesecake (obviously savory, not sweet) - I'll have to look for it!  I also have a recipe for oysters baked in the oven with a blue cheese sauce on them.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Blue cheese and Port - YYYUUUUUUMMMMMMYYYYY.
> 
> I have a recipe for a blue cheese cheesecake (obviously savory, not sweet) - I'll have to look for it!  I also have a recipe for oysters baked in the oven with a blue cheese sauce on them.



I want the recipe for the oysters please.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2004)

Here you go Bangbang - Blue Vein Oven-Baked Oysters


----------

